# Computer won't detect wireless connection



## content (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey all-
My Dell laptop, with built in wireless card, is no longer detecting available wireless networks. The problem first surfaced yesterday while trying to access a wireless network while visiting a friend's home, and continued today while trying to access network from my home.

From my home, I can normally detect my own Netgear wireless network, as well as a couple of my neighboors network's. None are detected today.

I'm using the WindowsXPPro operating system.
Also, this problem is somewhat concurrent with an updated version of ZoneAlarm, though I believe I was able to connect to wireless network after ZoneAlarm update for at least one restart. (though not sure)

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is the radio (integrated wireless card) turned on?

Does the adapter show as OK in Device Manager?

Does the wireless connection show as 'enabled' in Network Connections?

Are you using the adapter's utility or Windows' WZC to manage the wireless?


----------



## content (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for your help. I probably need a bit more instructions.

-How do I confirm that radio is turned on? 

-When I go to Device Manager > Network Adapter > Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 220BG Network Connection, it appears ok. ("Use this device (enable)" is selected).

-When I check "Network Connections", Wireless Network Connection shows 'Not Connected'

-How do I determine if I'm using the adapter's utility or Windows' WZC to manage my wireless?

Thanks so much for your assistance.


----------



## content (Aug 21, 2006)

OK...got it figured out.

Aside from the fact that I may be borderline retarded, I found that the integrated wireless card was turned off.

Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"I found that the integrated wireless card was turned off."

Dang it! I was all ready to tell you how to turn it on and about the blue LED and stuff. 

Seriously, I'm glad you got it working. I've tricked myself a few times the same way.


----------

